
Ext.net 7.0 Preview for Asp.net Core - andrey_ch
https://ext.net/v7-0-preview-for-asp-net-core/
======
aespinoza
I was a big supporter of what the Ext.net engineers do, and in a way I still
do. Their tech is very professional and stable.

I stopped using them right after the price hike. IMHO, it is overpriced. Since
I can get most of the same stuff done with other frameworks and mostly for
free.

Nevertheless, their work on [https://bridge.net/](https://bridge.net/) is
awesome.

~~~
geoffreymcgill
Cool. Thanks for the excellent feedback! Bridge was so much fun to build.
Hopefully, we'll get to take another big crack at the project again.

------
thunderbong
This looks identical to the Sencha products [0]. Especially, their ExtJs
framework [1].

Both the name and even their examples [2] look practically like copies.
Although, ExtJs does seem more fleshed out and way more full fledged [3]. They
seem to have bindings with other frameworks too, like React and Angular [4].

The ExtJs framework started as an open source project ages ago. Is this some
kind of a fork from then?

[0]: [https://www.sencha.com](https://www.sencha.com)

[1]:
[https://www.sencha.com/products/extjs/](https://www.sencha.com/products/extjs/)

[2]:
[https://examples.sencha.com/extjs/7.2.0/examples/kitchensink...](https://examples.sencha.com/extjs/7.2.0/examples/kitchensink/?classic#all)

[3]:
[https://examples.sencha.com/extjs/7.2.0/](https://examples.sencha.com/extjs/7.2.0/)

[4]: [https://www.sencha.com/products/](https://www.sencha.com/products/)

~~~
vmsp
They seem to be related, there's a FAQ entry that mentions Sencha Ext JS.

[https://ext.net/faq/](https://ext.net/faq/)

------
grugagag
Can anyone explain what EXT.NET is/does? On the product page it doesn’t
describe itself.

Did you used it? What was the experience? Etc

~~~
uk_programmer
It is a UI Widget Library for the Web. It helps with RAD style development.

------
nightski
I find providing official titles for things including words such as "legacy",
"modern", and "classic" is a little folly since whatever you call "modern"
becomes legacy or classic sooner than you might imagine.

------
andrey_ch
Today Ext.NET announced support of ASP.NET Core with a completely
rearchitectured engine optimized for high load and better performance.

